# 오라번



## wide12

I tried to look up this word, but I couldn't find much. It probably is written purposely incorrect? ( I noticed that some koreans tend to write words like saying 머야 instead of 뭐야, or saying 안봐여 instead of 안봐요 ) but this is all just my guesses so I could probably be wrong.

So, what does  오라번 means?


----------



## terredepomme

Creo que es contráido de 오라버니, que es una versión arcaica y más formal de 오빠. Creo también que 오라번 no es muy commun.
La ortográfica coreana es muy flexible, particularmente en lenguaje oral.


----------



## stevesjlee

오라번 doesn't really make sense... 
It seems that 오라번 came from 오라버니, the formal way of calling an older brother for a girl only.
But 오라버니 is a very old style Korean word. These days, most girls say this to tease boys who are older than them.

The proper way of pronouncing 뭐야 is bit difficult (it involves doubel vowels). So most Koreans pronounce it as 머야. People from younger generatiions tend to write 머야 but still 뭐야 is right.
Also these young people are crazy about chatting using cell phones. The way typing Korean words on cell phones is not that simple so they tend to write words in short versions using less vowels which are not correct Korean words. But looking at their fingers typing Koreans on their cell phones really amazes me!


----------



## wide12

Thanks to you both,  the girl keeps calling me 내 오라번  haha


----------



## Superhero1

내 오라번? it's an incorrect expression, but sounds lovely.


----------

